# What is the most rare T in the trade?



## common spider (Feb 11, 2007)

So what is the list of the top 10 in the pet trade as the hardest T's to get in the pet trade?

List them as the rarest and most $$$$.

I don't have any idea but there are people out there that does.


----------



## _Nagash_ (Feb 12, 2007)

To figure out a list is kind a hard, sinch they discoverer new species. The newest species is very attractive to many people. Still I think P.metallica is one of the expensive and attractive ones. Maybe Cyriopagopus sp "borneo blak" also.


Greets
Robin


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 12, 2007)

rare =  not many people have them..
It would have to be someone who lives somewhere with native Ts and has gone out and picked up and undescribed species..*for the fact he caught it, it could be the only one of its kind in captivity..who knows*
Otherwise the most famous would have to be poecilotheria smithi...
Though this is appearing much more frequently in the trade here in europe atm.
Its an odd Q to answer..


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 14, 2007)

augacephalus spp.?


----------



## Merfolk (Feb 14, 2007)

Monocentropus balfouri...slings in the 4 digit prices CDN

P. metallica
P. Tigrinawesseli

etc


----------



## Brian S (Feb 14, 2007)

Some of the more rare species in the hobby dont command the high prices as the Pokes,Xenesthis etc.


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Augacephalus breyerii, Phlogiellus spp., Reversopelma petersi, Pseudhapalopus spinulopalpus I'm sure there is more, I know only of a few members here having these spp.


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 14, 2007)

P. spinulopalpus is rare?


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 14, 2007)

_Harpactira_ spp.
_Harpactirella_ spp.
_Monocentropus balfouri_
_Augacephalus_ spp.


Are amont the rarest African species.


----------



## Thoth (Feb 14, 2007)

Its all about where you as to which is rarer in the trade, in Europe there are various species that one can easily get whereas in the US it would be as rare as hen's teeth, and vice versa.


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 15, 2007)

Actually, I'd have to say male specimens of E. pachypus here in the states.


----------



## funnylori (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess this kinda follows the same track... Are Iridoplema very uncommon in the US?


----------



## Argus (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got an Aphonopelma behlei and I know those are rather rare to find on the market... especially when you have a mature male and need to find a breeding partner for it.


----------



## spinnekop04 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Rarest Sp.s*

Cool, I have some Harpactira, Harpactirella, and I'm pretty sure theres no supply outside of South Africa.;P


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes they're common in the south africa.

You are one very lucky guy.


----------



## PhilR (Feb 16, 2007)

spinnekop04 said:


> Cool, I have some Harpactira, Harpactirella, and I'm pretty sure theres no supply outside of South Africa.;P


_Harpactira_ spp. are as far as I can see endemic to South Africa, however _Harpactirella_ spp. are also found in West Africa and parts of Morocco according to Dr. A. Dippenaar-Schoeman


----------



## Fishstix (Jul 17, 2008)

you right, but harpactirella magna is only found in the eastern cape and it's quite a lovely little burrowing species. sort of a nice lemon/mustard yellow colour with a very distinct starburst pattern;P


----------



## metallica (Jul 17, 2008)

cheers for reminding me! i have to ask for an update of the eggsac that my female Harpactira sp is holding!


----------



## Moltar (Jul 17, 2008)

How about the rare and elusive Oldthreadus revivus common name Fishstix.


----------



## testdasi (Jul 17, 2008)

Haplopelma vonwirthi?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jul 17, 2008)

The rarest T...

Would be the one we haven't found yet.

It's kind of like indie music. ;-P


----------



## syndicate (Jul 17, 2008)

some of the more rare asian species would be

Ornithoctonus costalis 
Ornithoctonus andersoni
Ornithoctonus sp."Koh samui"
Ornithoctonus sp."Surat Thani"
Ornithoctoninae sp."Malthai"
Haplopelma sp."Bach ma"
Cyriopagopus sp."Sulawesi"
Cyriopagopus sp."Borneo black"
Cyriopogopus sp."Sumatra"
Cyriopagopus sp."Sarawack"
Poecilotheria smithi


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 17, 2008)

old posts never die lol, at least this one can get newer 'different' responses from year to year.
Rev


----------



## Trav (Jul 17, 2008)

pamphobeteus sp. "Chicken spider"


----------



## T-Harry (Jul 17, 2008)

Cheshire said:


> Actually, I'd have to say male specimens of E. pachypus here in the states.


Not only in the US.



testdasi said:


> Haplopelma vonwirthi?


Not in Europe.


I guess every T that's native to Australia is quite seldom outside of Australia since it is almost impossible to legally export them from there.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 17, 2008)

syndicate said:


> some of the more rare asian species would be
> 
> Ornithoctonus costalis
> Ornithoctonus andersoni
> ...


chris why you gotta name everything you own!
show off!


----------



## syndicate (Jul 18, 2008)

haha i def dont have all of those!
i will prob trade most of my collection for some costalis tho :drool:


----------



## mangsky (Jul 18, 2008)

XENESTHIS sp BLUE


----------



## presurcukr (Jul 19, 2008)

Psalmopoeus maya. hard to find in wild too.


----------



## johnharper (Jul 19, 2008)

Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica

From what I have read on the BTS site these are not in the U.S yet and also are found in only one place on a 60 acre tract thats a wildlife perserve in India.

John


----------



## Wadew (Jul 19, 2008)

johnharper said:


> Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
> 
> From what I have read on the BTS site these are not in the U.S yet and also are found in only one place on a 60 acre tract thats a wildlife perserve in India.
> 
> John


There are some of these in the US......

                         Wade


----------



## Paramite (Jul 19, 2008)

M. balfouri isn't that expensive in europe anymore. Slings go for 180 dollars or so.

Edit: Oh and many people have hanumavilasumica here...


----------



## cruelty (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe Xenesthis sp. "blue"


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 19, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> The rarest T...
> 
> Would be the one we haven't found yet.
> 
> It's kind of like indie music. ;-P


The rarest T...IN THE HOBBY... would mean it has been found. If it hasn't been found yet, that would make it none existant in the hobby, not rare. Theres no telling who has what but it is interesting to ponder which, if any, in your own collection was a good find.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 19, 2008)

Paramite said:


> M. balfouri isn't that expensive in europe anymore. Slings go for 180 dollars or so.
> 
> Edit: Oh and many people have hanumavilasumica here...


Well, if 180$ for a sling is not expensive for you... it's all relative I guess.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 19, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Well, if 180$ for a sling is not expensive for you... it's all relative I guess.


It's definitely too expensive for me, but when you think what they cost about a year ago...


----------



## Paramite (Jul 19, 2008)

cruelty said:


> Maybe Xenesthis sp. "blue"


I recently had a chance to buy a female of this species. 190 dollars was too much for me though...


----------



## D-back (Jul 19, 2008)

How about Monocentropus lambertoni or Monocentropus longimatus? I don't think they are common in the hobby...


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 19, 2008)

Are those two even present in the hobby?


----------



## D-back (Jul 19, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Are those two even present in the hobby?


I'm not sure about this. But we're talking about known specieses so I assume someone has them. Maybe someone who lives near to their biotope.


----------



## johnharper (Jul 20, 2008)

Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica

Did their scientific name change? Also what breeders has these and how much are they?

John


----------



## apidaeman (Jul 20, 2008)

johnharper said:


> Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
> 
> Did their scientific name change? Also what breeders has these and how much are they?
> 
> John



Amen brother. Another pokie for the collection and to breed. The saving grace for many poecilotheria species over the coming decades might just be captive breeding efforts.


----------



## johnharper (Jul 20, 2008)

What did the scientifc name change too? Also how much are ? Do they go for $180 or more?

John



apidaeman said:


> Amen brother. Another pokie for the collection and to breed. The saving grace for many poecilotheria species over the coming decades might just be captive breeding efforts.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 20, 2008)

johnharper said:


> Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
> 
> Did their scientific name change? Also what breeders has these and how much are they?
> 
> John


http://www.thebts.co.uk/poecilotheria.htm
 read this


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 9, 2022)

Let’s revive and old thread lol


----------



## arthurliuyz (Dec 9, 2022)

common spider said:


> So what is the list of the top 10 in the pet trade as the hardest T's to get in the pet trade?
> 
> List them as the rarest and most $$$$.
> 
> I don't have any idea but there are people out there that does.


Check @Arachnid Addicted 's media.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 9, 2022)

arthurliuyz said:


> Check @Arachnid Addicted 's media.


Need to update again (adding R. petersi, for example), but there's a couple of rare ones in here. I dont the prizes, though. Lol.






						What species are you keeping currently?
					

Collection update:  Augacephalus breyeri Augacephalus ezendami Augacephalus junodi Brachionopus pretoriae Brachypelma emilia Bumba horrida Ceratogyrus brachycephalus Ceratogyrus darlingi Ceratogyrus marshalli Ceratogyrus meridionalis Ceratogyrus sanderi Cyriopagopus lividus Eucratoscelus...



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## campj (Dec 9, 2022)

Reading through this reminds me of how expensive M. balfouri used to be. I'd call the breeding and distribution of these a hobby success story, as they can now be had for as little as $32. I never imagined I'd be able to easily afford them back in the day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dementeddoll (Dec 13, 2022)

T. Seladonia I would think. I’ve seen one listed for 1.6k here in the states.

Reactions: Wow 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## tarantulas118 (Dec 13, 2022)

Davus sp. Panama is another one. Absolutely gorgeous but very expensive


----------



## me and my Ts (Dec 13, 2022)

I feel like Davus sp. Panama is fairly available now, but species like Papmphobeteus Solaris are hard to come across and E. pachypus is now unfortunately extremely rare

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liquifin (Dec 13, 2022)

I know this is an old thread but here are my thoughts:
Rare is very subjective in this hobby. Anything could be rare in this hobby today or tomorrow. I'm not trying to sound like a know it all, but this hobby does fluctuate all the time. Anything rare in this hobby is usually the species that's never bred often like H. chilense for example. But other than that, everything else in the future will most likely become a staple in this hobby. That's why prices for T.'s usually drop so fast within a year or two. Remember, tarantulas can and will lay more eggs than most reptiles, which is why tarantula species depreciate quickly in comparison to reptiles in the exotic pet trade. The number of gravid females can easily deflate value quickly for a species depending on how fast they grow from sling-to-adult and the number of slings per clutch.

Overall, I'd say in terms of the rarest species that has been in the hobby the longest and is still desolate, it would easily be the H. chilense. They have been around for ages, but they still only appear once in a long while. Too many people want them as pets and not as future breeders. Not to mention that they're a very long term investment to a lot of tarantula breeders. So it really is a risk in terms of financial investment. Everything else in this hobby that is "rare" is probably some species that is either new or either something poorly described (Pamphobeteus and most Asian species/locales *cough *cough) which will soon be no longer rare once people breed them out. An example is B. simoroxigorum in recent times. I truly feel bad for the people who invested in them just for them to be dead water. From $400, to $250, to $200, and now anywhere between $120-$150 per sling. All within 1 year and a true lost in profit for some vendors and breeders, especially the people on the smaller end of the operation. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt Man (Dec 13, 2022)

the ones that I have sold @ shows that seem to be the most expensive, most requested and hardest to get, or keep in stock, A. mooreae, Davus sp. panama, and T. seladonia. There are definitely Ts that are probably more rare, but they are getting less requests, like Birupes simoroxigorum.
Someone earlier mentioned Chilobrachys and/or Cyriopagopus, we seem to always have a good assortment and very little interest. 
Heck, for the thread dredge, show before last we had P. hanumavilasumica (Rameshwaram Ornamental) and they did indeed sell quick


----------



## klawfran3 (Dec 14, 2022)

Matt Man said:


> the ones that I have sold @ shows that seem to be the most expensive, most requested and hardest to get, or keep in stock, A. mooreae, Davus sp. panama, and T. seladonia. There are definitely Ts that are probably more rare, but they are getting less requests, like Birupes simoroxigorum.
> Someone earlier mentioned Chilobrachys and/or Cyriopagopus, we seem to always have a good assortment and very little interest.
> Heck, for the thread dredge, show before last we had P. hanumavilasumica (Rameshwaram Ornamental) and they did indeed sell quick


Breaks my heart that chilobrachys are so undesirable to people. They're lovely spiders with great colors and personalities.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 16, 2022)

Dementeddoll said:


> T. Seladonia I would think. I’ve seen one listed for 1.6k here in the states.


A few years ago yeah. I saw them between 1400$ and 1700$ in 2019 lol


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 16, 2022)

Matt Man said:


> the ones that I have sold @ shows that seem to be the most expensive, most requested and hardest to get, or keep in stock, A. mooreae, Davus sp. panama, and T. seladonia. There are definitely Ts that are probably more rare, but they are getting less requests, like Birupes simoroxigorum.
> Someone earlier mentioned Chilobrachys and/or Cyriopagopus, we seem to always have a good assortment and very little interest.
> Heck, for the thread dredge, show before last we had P. hanumavilasumica (Rameshwaram Ornamental) and they did indeed sell quick


See, I’ve been trying to find 3-5 P. hanumavilasumica for MONTHS with no success. Same for tigrinawesseli.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 16, 2022)

Liquifin said:


> I know this is an old thread but here are my thoughts:
> Rare is very subjective in this hobby. Anything could be rare in this hobby today or tomorrow. I'm not trying to sound like a know it all, but this hobby does fluctuate all the time. Anything rare in this hobby is usually the species that's never bred often like H. chilense for example. But other than that, everything else in the future will most likely become a staple in this hobby. That's why prices for T.'s usually drop so fast within a year or two. Remember, tarantulas can and will lay more eggs than most reptiles, which is why tarantula species depreciate quickly in comparison to reptiles in the exotic pet trade. The number of gravid females can easily deflate value quickly for a species depending on how fast they grow from sling-to-adult and the number of slings per clutch.
> 
> Overall, I'd say in terms of the rarest species that has been in the hobby the longest and is still desolate, it would easily be the H. chilense. They have been around for ages, but they still only appear once in a long while. Too many people want them as pets and not as future breeders. Not to mention that they're a very long term investment to a lot of tarantula breeders. So it really is a risk in terms of financial investment. Everything else in this hobby that is "rare" is probably some species that is either new or either something poorly described (Pamphobeteus and most Asian species/locales *cough *cough) which will soon be no longer rare once people breed them out. An example is B. simoroxigorum in recent times. I truly feel bad for the people who invested in them just for them to be dead water. From $400, to $250, to $200, and now anywhere between $120-$150 per sling. All within 1 year and a true lost in profit for some vendors and breeders, especially the people on the smaller end of the operation. Just my 2 cents.


I’m a sucker for Asian species. If there isn’t a lot of demand for a species and the species in question is available only in limited quantity, I’ll pick up 3-5 just to make sure I have a breeding group in hopes of future imports bringing in new breeding stock. Case in point? My Phan Cay Red lmao


----------



## Matt Man (Dec 16, 2022)

curtisgiganteus said:


> See, I’ve been trying to find 3-5 P. hanumavilasumica for MONTHS with no success. Same for tigrinawesseli.


vittata are red hot right now as well. People offering large $s for them.

I will try to find out what stock will be for Pomona (Jan 7th weekend) if you are willing to travel. We have had both on and off over the last year.
Perhaps we may have one or both


----------



## campj (Dec 18, 2022)

Has anyone mentioned Pamphobeteus sp solaris? Very hard to come by, always insanely expensive, price hasn't gone down for... well ever.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 18, 2022)

campj said:


> Has anyone mentioned Pamphobeteus sp solaris? Very hard to come by, always insanely expensive, price hasn't gone down for... well ever.


Yeah, my gf was looking at them over in the EU and they are 700eur for a 7” female lol


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 18, 2022)

Matt Man said:


> vittata are red hot right now as well. People offering large $s for them.
> 
> I will try to find out what stock will be for Pomona (Jan 7th weekend) if you are willing to travel. We have had both on and off over the last year.
> Perhaps we may have one or both


I’m stuck in Seattle for the next 6 months or so unfortunately. However, I have family in CA that may be willing to pick them up for me. Can I DM you?


----------



## underground Reptilez (Jan 2, 2023)

Homoeomma Orellana where do these fall on the rare list


----------



## arthurliuyz (Jan 2, 2023)

underground Reptilez said:


> Homoeomma Orellana where do these fall on the rare list


Non-existent.


----------



## arthurliuyz (Jan 2, 2023)

me and my Ts said:


> species like Papmphobeteus Solaris are hard to come across





campj said:


> Has anyone mentioned Pamphobeteus sp solaris? Very hard to come by, always insanely expensive, price hasn't gone down for... well ever.


Really? Here they certainly are extremely expensive, just behind A. moore, but they have become fairly available. Almost every reputable seller have them in stock.


----------



## Hydrazine (Jan 2, 2023)

Funnily enough, G.rosea, at least in the local scene.


----------



## underground Reptilez (Jan 2, 2023)

arthurliuyz said:


> Non-existent.


I have one

Reactions: Wow 1


----------

